# New Savage Straight-Pull Bolt Rifles



## Totentanz (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not sure WHY I need one of these, but somehow I do...

Savage Arms - IMPULSE BIG GAME
Savage Arms - IMPULSE PREDATOR

ASSuming Savage got it right, a reliable straight-pull bolt rifle is a pretty cool thing on the market, even if it doesn't scratch any other itch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2021)

Totentanz said:


> I'm not sure WHY I need one of these, but somehow I do...
> 
> Savage Arms - IMPULSE BIG GAME
> Savage Arms - IMPULSE PREDATOR
> ...



I had never heard of straight-pull action before interesting, and those look sweet!


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 8, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> I had never heard of straight-pull action before interesting, and those look sweet!



Give the Swiss Schmidt-Rubin rifles some research some time, even if it's only 5-10 minutes (there was a whole series of Schmidt-Rubin rifles, the K31 is the most widely discussed if you're looking for a search term).
The rifle is - aside from being one of the most accurate general-issue rifles of the period - one of the coolest military surplus rifles out there.  There were others made with straight-pull actions, none that really achieved the success that the Swiss did in the design.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2021)

Totentanz said:


> I'm not sure WHY I need one of these...



You never need a reason, bro.


----------

